# scrubgrass,templeton pa



## carthief007 (Mar 30, 2012)

this area is 1300 acres between kittanning and new bethlehem pa,1 hr n/ne of pittsburgh.

steve stiller started it,stillers motorsports out of kittanning,not too bad of a place

Pittsburgh OffRoad, LLC

the address is 1130 ridge rd templeton pa


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

nice o will have to check this place out maybe get a few of us to go like 03maxpower and jprzr there a couple others that aren't to far either so maybe some time this summer heck that would only be an hour and twenty min for me.

commando tapatalk


----------

